# mit 35...



## Tokko (22 Feb. 2008)

* mit 35...


* 35 ist ein blödes Alter. Ähnlich wie 15. 


Mit 35 hat man das Gröbste hinter sich und "es" entweder geschafft oder auch nicht. 


Mit 35 ist man nicht mehr jung, aber noch nicht alt. Frauen können gerade noch Kinder kriegen und Männer müssen für einen One-night-Stand gerade noch nicht den Geldbeutel aufmachen. 


Mit 35 kaufen diejenigen, die im Sexualkundeunterricht zum Fenster rausgeguckt haben, ihren Kindern Mofas, die anderen kaufen Schulsachen oder sind der Meinung, daß sie eingefleischte Junggesellen sind. Oder lassen sich ihre EP beurkunden. 


Mit 35 hat man keine Rendezvous mehr. Nur noch Bewerbungsgespräche für potentielle Lebensgefährten. Männer suchen Frauen ohne Kinder mit eigenem Einkommen, die noch feste Brüste haben und Frauen suchen Männer, die sie und ihre beiden Blagen durchfüttern, weil der Ex seinen Unterhaltsverpflichtungen nicht nachkommt. In den einschlägigen Kneipen treffen sich Geschiedene und Beziehungsunfähige. Die Suche nach der geeigneten biologischen Altersversorgung gestaltet sich zunehmend so kompliziert wie die eigene Steuererklärung. 


Unverheiratete Männer mit 35 haben, so sie nicht schwul sind, eine Lebensgefährtin, mit der sie natürlich eine "offene Beziehung" führen, damit sie zur Selbstbestätigung fremd vögeln können und logischerweise wollen sie sich nicht die Pflichten einer Ehe auferlegen und lieber schön unverbindlich bleiben. Schliesslich tragen sie an der Eigenverantwortung schon schwer genug. Dafür kriegen sie die Unterhosen gewaschen. Und ein einigermassen devotes Mäuschen, das doch noch irgendwie auf den Trauring hofft. 


Unverheiratete Frauen mit 35 haben das natürlich so gewollt und sich "für die Karriere" entschieden, was sie auch stets lautstark betonen, damit keiner denkt, sie hätten keinen abgekriegt, was jedoch der Wahrheit näher kommt, weil sie sich erst vor kurzem von ihrem unverbindlichen 35-Jährigen Lebensgefährten getrennt haben, because he was an asshole. Dafür müssen unverheiratete 35-Jährige damit leben, daß sie eben für alle Kinder die "Tante" sind. Weswegen sie sich eigentlich lieber mit Vornamen ansprechen lassen. 


Mit 35 müßte man mal wieder was für sich selbst tun. Mit dem Rauchen aufhören, mehr Sport machen, sich gesünder ernähren, irgendwas halt, damit man, so schon nicht mehr wie 20, wenigstens wie 28 aussieht. Männer tragen Kurzhaarschnitte wegen des Haarausfalls und ziehen den Bauch ein, Frauen färben sie und tragen Schummel-BH´s. 


35 ist die statistische Halbwertszeit. Der Zerfall wird langsam sichtbar, aber man bekommt im Bus noch keinen Sitzplatz angeboten. Bei Umfragen und in Versicherungsangeboten ist man der exakte Mittelwert. Die Meinungsforscher loten den 35-jährigen nach allem aus: Einkommen, Schulbildung, Automarke, Rasierwasser, Lieblingsfarbe und bevorzugtes Plüschkuscheltier. 

Mit 35 fährt man BMW oder einen Kombi, schlimmstenfalls beides. Die besten Chancen sind vorbei, gelaufen, aber bei ausreichender Qualifikation sind durchaus noch der stellvertretende Abteilungsleiter der Kreditsachbearbeitung und die Marketing-Network-Assistentin drin. 


Ein 35-Jähriger kann sich noch an seinen ersten Beischlaf erinnern, dessen Begleitmusik plötzlich in der Oldie-Ecke läuft und er kann sich noch an seinen letzten Beischlaf mit der charmanten Frau erinnern, die geboren wurde, als Mister 35 schon ein Jahr auf dem Gymnasium war. Und für die er sich mit 18 nie im Leben interessiert hätte, da sie da noch ein kleines Kind war. 

Mit 35 hat Mann schon Viagra und Frau die Verführung eines Minderjährigen ausprobiert. Einfach mal so. Aus Neugierde. Nicht, weil man/frau es WIRKLICH bräuchte. 


Mt 35 interessiert man sich eher für "Finanztest" als "Games-World" und den "Playboy". In der Kneipe wird entweder Bier oder der kulturell höherstehende Rotwein bestellt und die Avon-Beraterin beißt bei gut aufgeklärten Frauen auf Granit, weil die sich selbst mit dem Vertrieb auskennen und der Kosmetiktusse ihrerseits time-sharing-Angebote an die Backe reden.. 


35 ist irgendwie dämlich. Nur dabei statt mittendrin. Genau an der Schwelle. Noch nicht zum Alter, da steht man mit 59, aber zum "Älterwerden". 


Mit 35 hat man noch keine midlife-Krisis, jedenfalls nicht selbst, KEINESFALLS, TOTALER QUATSCH, NICHT MIT 35, 
MIT VIERZISCH, OKEEE, ABER NICHT MIT 35. 
MIT 35 NICHT! 
HÖR DOCH AUF!


----------

